

Are You Okay With Comcast Sharing Your Home Wi-Fi With Everyone? - taylorbuley
http://consumerist.com/2013/06/18/are-you-okay-with-comcast-sharing-your-home-wi-fi-with-everyone/

======
cbhl
Yes.

